# I only have a Pentium II processer, and I'm looking for old RPG's



## mooby (Dec 8, 2002)

Anybody know where I can find a fun D&D style game that will work without lag on this old POS computer?

Thanks.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 9, 2002)

What have you already played/enjoyed?

Fallout 1+2  will work on your system, and are both fantastic, though not D&D.  The skills and feats of D&D share a lot with the skills and perks of Fallout, however.

Planescape: Torment should also work

Baldur's gate1 should work too, but isn't, IMHO, quite as good as the first three I listed. BGII lists its minimum specs at PII-233, but that's minimum, so take it fwiw.

You can download Betrayal at Krondor from the Sierra.com site (orelsewhere if they no longer host it. It's a great game that was released as freeware a couple years after its commercial release

You might actually have to slow your computer down to play them, but SSI's Eye of the Beholder 1+2 are pretty good AD&D games.


----------



## wighair (Dec 9, 2002)

you can also get BaK here...

http://www.the-underdogs.org/game.php?id=116

Also, search about the site, they have some decent stuff free.
All legit too.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Dec 9, 2002)

wighair said:
			
		

> *you can also get BaK here...
> 
> http://www.the-underdogs.org/game.php?id=116
> 
> ...




HotU's rather cool mission is to preserve and distribute old pc games that never got their due attention in commercial release.

It's not quite "all legit" however.    Some of the games there, like BaK,  have been released by their publishers/authors into the public domain oras freeware.  Some other creators (though almost  none of the publishers) have sais or come pretty close to saying they don't care if their old games are given away.

Most games there, though, are what HotU terms "abandonware".  It's an interesting, and benign sounding way to rationalize around copyright laws, but it doesn't hold much water.  It refers to games which are simply no longer in print, or sometimes, merely no longer widely available.  Because they have been "abandoned" by the people who you could otherwise buy the games from, the thinking goes, you have the right to get the games for free.  Copyright law doesn't work like that. Many games that have been "abandoned" are actually still available commercially , whether by themselves or in comppilations, so the justification for offering them rings rather hollow.

All I'm saying is that if you go there, go with your eyes open


----------



## RyanL (Dec 9, 2002)

It sounds like your computer is strong enough to run the PC ports of Final Fantasy 7 and 8.  Not exactly D&D-style, but I'd thought I'd mention it.

-Ryan


----------



## Maraxle (Dec 13, 2002)

Daggerfall


----------



## Psionicist (Dec 13, 2002)

Don't forget the power of emulation. You can download a SNES emulator and some classic games such as Final Fantasy 6 (aka Final Fantasy 3 in north america), and Chrono Trigger. Those are really great imho.


----------



## mooby (Dec 13, 2002)

I think a SNES (or SEGA, or whatever) emulator would be perfect.  I've tried FF7, but there was way too much lag


----------



## Brudewollen (Dec 14, 2002)

Someone listed Baldur's Gate I, Planescape and the Fallout series - all of these are wonderful and I know they will work on a PII because I played them just fine on my old Pentium 200!

I've heard good stuff about the Krondor series, but never played them.

It may still be worth a look, but gettiing the speed of the system to work might be a weird problem (you need a program called mo'slo to slow your system down) - but Ultima VII was a really terrific RPG, the first really nice example of the same sort of top down interface that the Baldur's Gate and later games really perfected.  Honestly, it's a been a long while since I've played it, but I remember it as being quite a nice game - certainly the best RPG of its day.

It's not an RPG but it's in the fantasy genre and still a great game, but Myth and Myth II are high on my list of best games of all time - there is now a Myth Worlds (I think that's what it's called) package that has both games and a lot of extra material, further campaigns and such.  Now, this is a realtime tactical battle simulator but in a fantasy setting.  I mention it because it freakin' rocks - great physics engine, amazing gameplay and some of the best writing, music and voice over narration I've ever seen in a game.  Sadly, Myth III which came out about a year ago (by a different company) sucks and was very quickly sellilng for $9.99 - less then Myth Worlds is still selling for!


----------



## Victim (Dec 14, 2002)

Baldur's Gate 2 probably won't work.  It's almost unplayable on my brother's 266 with a 3-D card - a Vodoo 2 IIRC.

Final Fantasy 7 should work.

Daggerfall is pretty good when patched.

I don't know if they're still available, but Sir-Tech had a highly rated series that was pretty old.  The series was called Realms of Arkania (or something like that), and included Blade of Destiny, Star Trail and something else.  I've played Star Trail, thought it was okay.  They were pretty low fantasy and had lots of micromanagement - you had to dress characters for the weather, and they'd often get sick and such.


----------



## bondetamp (Dec 16, 2002)

BG II worked with no problems on my old PII-350. I had a _really_ rotten graphics card too.


----------



## Kip the Bold (Dec 27, 2002)

Diablo 2 should run pretty well, and its a darn good game.


----------



## DarkJester (Dec 29, 2002)

Don't get diablo ....it will corrupt you and turn you into a zombie! Plus all 'those' people who play it are weridos.

*Goes back to meph runs*


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Dec 29, 2002)

I would also have to recomend Fallout and Fallout 2, both wonderful games set in a post-apocalyptic future.  Not exactly D&D, but still good games.

Eye of the Beholder 1 & 2 were very fun games and I hated 2nd Edition AD&D, but I still loved alot of those older games.  I enjoyed most of the old SSI AD&D games.  Granted some of those are really old and look really crappy today. 

If you are looking for some adictive, mindless, hack and slash then Diablo or Diablo 2 are just up your alley.

If you are willing to really go old school I would recomend hunting down the Bard's Tale series.  All 3 were very excellent games, although they are totally ancient.

Any of the Ultima series from 4 on are good.  Story wise that is.  Most of them graphics wise are obviously... well bad looking compared to modern games.

Off the top of my head thats the best I can come up with.  Hope you find this helpful.


----------

